# Military Power: Exploring Victory and Defeat in Modern Battle by Stephen Biddle



## ltmaverick25 (25 Oct 2008)

I'm not sure if this book has been mentioned elsewhere in this forum, but just in case it hasn't I thought I would make this post.

This book is a theoretical framework for the modern system of force employment written by an American historian.  In many respects the lessons and tactics that Biddle talks about have already been readily absorbed into CF tactics and doctrine however reading this book will really help put it all into perspective from the General all the way down to the Private who keeps wondering why he has to bother with camnets that seem more interested in getting stuck on him then anything else!

In my opinion a must read for any army officer.


----------

